

Finding the perfect office chair - oscardelben
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/01/27/office-chair-aeron-vs-mirra-vs-liberty/

======
trickjarrett
Aeron's are my chair of choice. I started using one at my job and it's amazing
how much more comfortable it is than the one I have at home. I've begun
actively hunting for one to get for the house, despite the prohibitive cost
they're just amazing.

------
quellhorst
Aeron chair is the best. Too bad its so expensive and can't carry it with me
so it stays in Texas even when I'm across the country :(

